# 40g Tall FishFlow



## FishFlow

Got something in the mail today.




Dad, where are you going to put all these plants????


----------



## FishFlow

Problem. 

Was actually *hoping* a new 40T black sand and lights would show up.. All by themselves. Nope.. So used what I had.


----------



## FishFlow

Well, they all fit. Not sure what it looks like yet..


----------



## big b

Ooh, got any swords?


----------



## FishFlow

I wanna thank jccaclimber2 for the plants. They all arrived looking great, all puppy approved. And I hope they acclimate to my water well. We'll see!! 

This AM I still couldn't see very well into the tank. Still cloudy, and there is no filter on it yet. Maybe I should of rinsed off the sand.. 



No, no sword in that mountain of plants. Actually, I was a bit overzealous. This is way to many plants. I must definitely setup a 40b now...


----------



## big b

Any plans to get a sword?


----------



## FishFlow

Finally cleared!


----------



## jccaclimber2

FishFlow said:


> Finally cleared!


I'm glad everything arrived in good shape. In hindsight I should have thrown you some root tabs (I must be getting lax in my old age), remind me next time and I will.

I'm looking forward to watching this grow in.


----------



## FishFlow

Saturday project. 

Have you ever set a container up, put 300+ lbs of liquid in it, and the next day think, boy why did I put that 400+ lbs on that stand. Even more surprising, I decided to change it! :O

blurry picture #1


100% WC! Lol.



New Home:


----------



## big b

Nice, what was wrong with the stand?


----------



## FishFlow

Fish Day! 

Picked up 8 Rummynose Tetra's and 5 otos for the 40T.

Drip drip drip. ~ 30 mins.


----------



## FishFlow

Haha, fuzzy picture is fuzzy.

And in the tank.


----------



## FishFlow

Full shot.


----------



## LizStreithorst

The first stand looked to be very well built. I examined it because I need to build another stand next weekend. Everything was well supported. Why did you think it wouldn't hold the weight?

Nice tank and plants. What is the one toward the right that looks like a green sunburst?


----------



## jccaclimber2

Therein lies a good question. I don't remember. It may be a syngonanthus of some sort, although the leaf edges aren't smooth. A pogostemon is also a possibility. Honestly I'd put survival at less likely, but it's such a cool plant I had to throw one in.

It is NOT:
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon stellatus
Ludwigia 'cuba'
Ludwigia inclinata 'pantanal'
Limnophila aromatica (hippuroides)

Edit: It isn't the stellatus I've gotten at fish stores, I suppose there could be a much narrow leafed variant.


----------



## jccaclimber2

Also worth adding that it gets to 10 inches diameter when happy.


----------



## FishFlow

jccaclimber2 said:


> Honestly I'd put survival at less likely, but it's such a cool plant I had to throw one in.


Humm. May need to put it in the 20l then. Or.. add co2 to the 40. :biggrin:


----------



## FishFlow

LizStreithorst said:


> The first stand looked to be very well built. I examined it because I need to build another stand next weekend. Everything was well supported. Why did you think it wouldn't hold the weight?


I didn't change stands thinking it couldn't hold the weight. That stand has had a 37 gallon on it for 4 years. I changed the stand more so to convince myself to get a bigger tank!!!  btw.. a 60 will sit on that stand, no problem!! (a 75 won't..  )

OH, it's been next weekend. How'd your stand build go?


----------



## LizStreithorst

FishFlow said:


> I didn't change stands thinking it couldn't hold the weight. That stand has had a 37 gallon on it for 4 years. I changed the stand more so to convince myself to get a bigger tank!!!  btw.. a 60 will sit on that stand, no problem!! (a 75 won't..  )
> 
> OH, it's been next weekend. How'd your stand build go?


I put it off. I was busy with other stuff and never made it in to LOwes for lumber. I can't put it off much longer, though. Not at the rate these darned guppies are breeding. I need a couple more tanks, too. I understand that Petco has it $1. gallon sale going on now.


----------



## FishFlow

Petco has $1 gallon tank sell? I gotz to go now! 

Week with 11 new fish to the tank. 
PH 8.2
No2 zero
Am zero
No3 80 (I'm full EI the tank though with no co2.. ) I'll be adding difuser this next week I believe! 


Pic after the water change.


----------



## FishFlow

And very special THANK YOU to Bev for that amazing sword in the middle of the tank!!! (Yes, the babies are still floating... ) I love it, love it, love it!!!


----------



## big b

I knew you would eventually get a sword .


----------



## Summer

Looking good!!


----------



## FishFlow

Hehe. Jungle VALS!!!


----------



## FishFlow

Added Max Mix Large. Hooked up pco2. trying 4-8bps. 


Also added more rummynoses:


----------



## Summer

wahooooo


----------



## majerah1

Cute little guys!


----------



## FishFlow

Picture update. After 50% wc


----------



## Summer

lookin' good!


----------



## jccaclimber2

Root tabs in there?


----------



## FishFlow

jccaclimber2 said:


> Root tabs in there?



Just added tabs this week. Hoping they help the sword.


----------



## Summer

Root tabs! that's the other thing I need to get. Or miracle grow sticks. *makes a list*


----------



## jccaclimber2

Summer said:


> Root tabs! that's the other thing I need to get. Or miracle grow sticks. *makes a list*


Remind me and I'll put in a handful if/when I end up sending you any plants.


----------



## Summer

sounds good. if all goes well i'll be looking at next week


----------



## majerah1

Just remember, they are not "seeds"


----------



## Summer

remind me to give you a response to that in chat because its not safe for the forums


----------



## jccaclimber2

I believe it was eggs, not seeds.


----------



## majerah1

Just as bad


----------



## Summer

I will defend myself, as everyone in chat also thought they were eggs of some sort.


----------



## jccaclimber2

Summer said:


> I will defend myself, as everyone in chat also thought they were eggs of some sort.


Including Bev and Susan if I recall correctly.


----------



## Summer

yes indeed!!


----------



## FishFlow

PH Reading!!


----------



## FishFlow

This am, read 7.4 on the high.


----------



## big b

Nice progress. How is the green sunburst doing?


----------



## FishFlow

big b said:


> Nice progress. How is the green sunburst doing?


From a comment made by JC, I moved that sunburst thing over to the 20l. It grew to the top of that tank, and I cut it in half and now have TWO of them! 

It's growing vertical more than it is horizontal. Not sure if thats good or bad.


----------



## big b

Wow, it grew very well! I guess the co2 must have helped. Well it grew so big that you had to cut it in half, so that must be good .


----------



## jccaclimber2

FishFlow said:


> From a comment made by JC, I moved that sunburst thing over to the 20l. It grew to the top of that tank, and I cut it in half and now have TWO of them!
> 
> It's growing vertical more than it is horizontal. Not sure if thats good or bad.


It's a stem, so vertical is good.


----------



## FishFlow

WC 'en time.

Pre water change
Po4 5
NO3 40-80
PH 8


After Water change about 60%
PH 7.4 - 7.6 
NO3 10-20
PO4 1


----------



## majerah1

Lurvely.


----------



## FishFlow

Pre-wc, pre photoperiod

PH 7.4 - 7.6
PO4 1 or less
NO3 40-80
No2 0


Post WC ~ 50%

PH .5
NO3 0


----------



## big b

Those vals are lookin' good.


----------



## FishFlow

Pre wc

Po4 1
No3 40-80


----------



## FishFlow

Woke up this morning to a leaking tank!!!! It is slowing weeping from the silicon at the base of the tank.



Filled up the 29 and moved heater/filter/fish over to it. Going out today to get a new tank. 

No pics as of yet.


----------



## big b

Dude, that sucks .


----------



## jccaclimber2

FishFlow said:


> Woke up this morning to a leaking tank!!!! It is slowing weeping from the silicon at the base of the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Filled up the 29 and moved heater/filter/fish over to it. Going out today to get a new tank.
> 
> No pics as of yet.


I'm sorry to hear that. Make sure you check your stand for flatness (could be bowed up or down) before you drop a new one on that surface.


----------



## FishFlow

Never let a catastrophe go to waste.. That's a saying right?? 

No pictures yet. Too tired.

Went and picked up a 60g tank! 48x15.5x17.5 This will fit on the stand perfectly. It is 2" shorting than the 40t. Which will probably prevent me from getting angels.  But will open the door for 100more Rummynoses!!! (well, maybe not 100) 

Picked up tank and some spray paint yesterday. Spray painted the back of the tank, black (mostly) The paint prevented me from moving the fish 100% as paint needed to dry and didn't want house smelling of paint fumes.

All fished moved to a 29 temporary. All plants moved to a 55 gallon trash can, filled it with the remaining tank water. Put all the sand in a bucket. 

Tonight will be checking the stand for levelness, if good, putting everyone in their new home. Will need another bag of pfs.


----------



## FishFlow

Stand is not level!!

I put the tank on and filled it half way hoping it would *level* out. 

Going to put a layer or two of plywood on top, see if that will level it out enough.


----------



## FishFlow




----------



## FishFlow




----------



## FishFlow




----------



## big b

Those fish look so small in that tank.


----------

